# Archeryphonebook.com



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

ArcheryTalk.com offers a free service to archery organizations (dealers, clubs, ranges, etc.) called ArcheryPhonebook.com. If you would like to add contact information for your organization to the growing database of the archery community, you are welcome to do so COMPLETELY FREE!


----------



## lorder (Jul 27, 2005)

hi
can Canadians get in on this???
is it north american freindly?


----------



## Archeryman101 (Aug 20, 2006)

lorder said:


> hi
> can Canadians get in on this???
> is it north american freindly?


We are all North American!! LOL!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

it didn't work for me...please PM with correct link...thanks


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MOHAChase said:


> it didn't work for me...please PM with correct link...thanks


The phonebook is being worked on... the link in the top frame of the AT page is correct, but we have some issues that we're working on and have had to temporarily disable the link. I'll post here when we have it back up and runnin again. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

hows it coming along??


----------

